# Warning: Mobil 1 Oil Filters



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I wanted to give you guys a little insight on my recent discovery.

I have always changed my oil @ 10K miles, using mainly pentosin and Hengst or mann filters. 

On occasion when I don't have time to wait for oil to ship to me, I've used German Castrol and autozone filters (either STP, Fram or Mobil 1). 

The picture below is what my mobil 1 oil filter looked like after 9K miles w/ German Castrol. Mind you I have NEVER had a Hengst/Mann/Fram/STP look like this when changing my oil. 

Another tid bit of info, My oil was much blacker this oil change than it has ever been.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Getting the right oem or quality part goes a long way.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

wow that's pretty bad. i've used the mobil 1 filter maybe once in the past, but generally it's always oem and i've never seen it look like this. i change my oil between 6-7K miles though, never waiting until the 10K mark. 

maybe this is why you shouldn't wait so long to change the oil. if this can happen at 10K, you're probably waiting too long...


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I have sent my oil in for analysis..and the oil is holding up fine. Well the pentosin is, we'll see how the castrol held up. Like I mentioned above...none of my other filters have ever looked like this, only the Mobil 1. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Dad is in the process of changing the oil in my car and told me my oil filter looks just like yours. Got me thinking and I realized used a Mobil 1 filter this time. An my car only had 4k on that filter. 

Stay away from that filter people!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn I just put one of these in.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

this is good to know


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

It was my first time using Mobil 1 oil and filter. Autozone was running a special so I tried it out:banghead:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I've always stuck with Mann/Hengst... Looks like another reason to keep doing so.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Have y'all let Mobil one know about this?


----------



## CiscoMKV (May 16, 2011)

Same thing happened to me and my mobile 1 that I used on my last oil change. Was thrown back. Needless to say staying away from now on.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

HIBB 304 said:


> Have y'all let Mobil one know about this?


What he said -- show Mobil 1 the filter picture or even send it to them. They will practically give you a handjob to keep their customers happy.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

HIBB 304 said:


> Have y'all let Mobil one know about this?


I started to write an e-mail to Mobil 1 yesterday, but I never finished.

I intend on doing so though.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> What he said -- show Mobil 1 the filter picture or even send it to them. They will practically give you a handjob to keep their customers happy.


LOL. I would but I have no time to try and contact them. Someone definitely should though.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got finished contacting them.

Hopefully they find some way of fixing the issue with their filters...

The market is so saturated with these parts, unless they do a manufacturer recall and send back...I fear these are still going to be going in people's cars.


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

save your engine, spend the $ and go buy your filter and oil from VW...also, if something goes wrong with your parts, its their ass not yours. OEM ftw...


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

I Always chane my oil at 5,000 miles, i just don't believe the whole change your oil every 10,000 miles thing the dealer and VW say. I have never had any issues, I always used Fuchs Oil that my local European Wholesaler has, and a mann filter. 

My last oil change I tried Mobil 1 oild and fileter, and have has no issues. I will be changing my oil in another 1000 miles and will look at the filter, but i don' think it will look like that.

9000 on an oil filter and oil just seems like a lot. my $.02


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*[email protected] wrote:*

I wanted to take a moment to bring an issue to your company's attention.

I have a 2008 Volkswagen Rabbit, with 130,000 miles on the car/engine. I follow my manufacturers recommend oil change intervals of 10K Miles very strictly.

I normally purchase and use Pentosin oil and Hengst or Mann oil filters. However this last time I changed my oil I didn't have time to wait for oil to ship as I needed to change the oil as soon as possible.

I am the only one who changes my oil, and I send oil samples over to Blackstone Laboratories to have them perform a use oil analysis. My oil has always came back perfectly fine either on par or below the universal averages for my engine that they compare it with.

The problem or issue I wanted to bring to your attention was with the latest oil change I just performed. 
As I stated I didn't have time to wait for Pentosin oil to ship to me so I used a VW 502.00 Approved oil along with your Oil filter part number: M1C-451.

If you would visit the following link you will see the issue I had with your filter, as well as other people who are having the same issue when using your filter.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5651374-Warning-Mobil-1-Oil-Filters&p=76890599

I have never experienced an oil filter issue like this, using ANY other brand of filter, and simply wanted to bring it to your attention so that you could hopefully rectify whatever the problem is.

Thank you for your time.

[email protected]




*Mobilproducts [email protected] 
to me*

For any issues with our filters you can contact the filter hot line at 1-800-882-0890.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

xtentual said:


> *[email protected] wrote:*
> 
> 
> *Mobilproducts [email protected]
> ...


That's one awful handjob :sly:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Zaytri said:


> That's one awful handjob :sly:


Instead of lube they used sand...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Instead of lube they used sand...




i guess phone sex?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

do you have any other pics from different angles? Almost looks like it got pinched or caught when installed and it made it bend like that. Is the filter coming off of the base on the bottom right??


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I do many oil changes on 2.0t/ 2.5L with this style cartridge filter. 

Every one comes out like this with the use of above 5000mile oil changes.
Most are from people using conventional dino oil from quick lube shops, then going 7k miles and running the car low to 4or less qts of oil.
The filters crush like that (also on vr6 engines) due to low oil level and suction created in the oiling system from air.
:thumbup:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> I do many oil changes on 2.0t/ 2.5L with this style cartridge filter.
> 
> Every one comes out like this with the use of above 5000mile oil changes.
> Most are from people using conventional dino oil from quick lube shops, then going 7k miles and running the car low to 4or less qts of oil.
> ...


Is xtentual checking his oil between changes? Maybe you were down a quart for a while?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked this oil change on a whim, because I wasn't using my normal oil. I stopped checking while using my regular oil because I was never below minimum. Till this oil change with a different filter and different oil.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

My cars oil gets check every few days and it's never low and this happened to mine.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

It may or may not be pertinent but my UOA should be to me in the next day or so. I sent them a picture of the filter, and told them everything that has been stated here.


If nothing else, I will be able to compare the results from my last change (pentosin) to this change (German Castrol) to see which is holding up better.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> I do many oil changes on 2.0t/ 2.5L with this style cartridge filter.
> 
> Every one comes out like this with the use of above 5000mile oil changes.
> Most are from people using conventional dino oil from quick lube shops, then going 7k miles and running the car low to 4or less qts of oil.
> ...


Hmm i don't know - I've gone 7-7.5K several times and the OEM filter isn't deformed the slightest bit. Most I've lost is 3/4 qt


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

as a matter of fact, today, on a bmw oil change, check out this filter. I think its a fram? But it did say "made in usa"








:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i know that look!

i actually bought a fram filter when i turbo'd my car, it was a new design from their original design. they used to be exact copies of the vw/hengst and mann. design.

it had Plastic "caps" and was essentially fused to the filter media.

the new ones however are a strange material that is sewn onto the media with a gauze like inner circle. 

so i used it and after running the turbo for a few weeks i did a maintence change and noticed the filter was totally collapsed upon itself. 

i actually think that the "new" design is a cost cutting "good enough" design. but i think the plastic material clearly offers more support and better stability. NAPA offers wixx filters and they seem to be the old design like the oem filters are. plastic caps and sturdier build.

I'm only using oem filters from now on it's a small price for a little insurance since i'm surely running higher temps and pushing the motor much harder than vw intended


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oem is perfect... no need to try aftermarket on thsi case.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

The UOA for this oil change can be found here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ysis-9K-Mile-Oil-Analysis-129-000-Mile-Engine


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

xtentual said:


> The UOA for this oil change can be found here.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ysis-9K-Mile-Oil-Analysis-129-000-Mile-Engine


why are you complaining dude, the mob 1 filter that collapsed did a better job filtering then the prior one lol...


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> why are you complaining dude, the mob 1 filter that collapsed did a better job filtering then the prior one lol...


I wouldn't necessarily say this is a win, as the oil filter wasn't the only variable here. I also only ran the oil for 9k miles and on top of that, I burnt a quart of castrol, and had a collapsed filter. Seeing as I had to add a quart of new oil..it threw off the end resultsa little bit. I would much rather use pentosin and an oe filter to get 10k miles and a normal looking filter for the slight difference in the UOA and the peace of mind knowing I'm not burning oil. Besides, who knows what the castrol would look like after another 1k miles.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

xtentual said:


> I wanted to give you guys a little insight on my recent discovery.
> 
> I have always changed my oil @ 10K miles, using mainly pentosin and Hengst or mann filters.
> 
> ...




Looks like it got over saturated and collapsed actually. Its likely the material they used was either too thin or has too much cotton in the fibers which caused it to shrink.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Uh wow....i wonder if mine looks the same in my 1.8t, I've always bought Mobil 1 to go with the 0-40 i put in....but uhhhh wtf! I'm going to start using the OEM ones with my 0-40w. its cheaper than that stupid Mobil 1 one also.... 

thanks 

v/r 
Hedgehodge


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Ever since I had a bad experience with a non OE filter I will never buy anything but, cheap insurance I figure.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I figured price equals quality but.... 

Mobil is 13 and item is 10 or 6 from 1stvwparts...now if I can get my local dealer to price match it...Crosses fingers lol


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for sharing. 

I always use Mann or OEM.


----------

